# Folienantrieb bei einem Stretcher



## Paule (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich soll die Steuerung für einen Stretcher machen.
Fakten:
Europalette fährt auf Drehteller, Folienarm wird zur Palette gefahren, Drehteller mit Palette fängt an zu drehen, Folienarm fährt je nach Wickelprogramm auf und ab.

Meine Fragen:
Wie funktioniert das mit der Folienreckung?
Braucht der Folienabwickler einen Antrieb oder nur die Folienbremse oder beide?
Müssen die Antriebe Servos sein oder reichen normalen Umrichter?
Durch welche Faktoren wird der Sollwert für die Antriebe ermittelt?
Wie wird die Folienreckung ermittelt?
Welche Sensoren werden dafür benötigt?

Ihr seht schon an den Fragen dass ich mich da auf sehr dünnem Eis bewege.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## doublecee (10 Juli 2011)

hi paule,

was soll das für ein stretcher sein? baut ihr den selbst oder geht das in richtung komerzielle stretcher? doppelkopf? einzeln? etc.?
ich kann morgen mal meine kontakte kontaktieren  ...da kann ich dir dann paar infos geben!

gruß 

carlos


----------



## Sinix (11 Juli 2011)

Hersteller von Folienwicklern gibts wie Sand am Meer, falls du Zeit hast fahr mal auf ne Verpackungsmesse (z.B. Fachpack).

Kenne die Dinger nur vom sehen. An Servos kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Da du mit Drehteller arbeitest wird die Wickelperformance wohl nicht so hoch sein(Taktzeit), am Anfang langsam sonst fliegt das Produkt runter, zum Schluß schneller. Die Schwierigkeiten sind wohl eine eventuelle Deckfolienauflage vor dem Einlauf auf die Wickelpos, sowie das Vermeiden/Erkennen eines Folienriss. Die Dicke/Steigung der Folie sollte der Bediener wohl am Panel einstellen können. Möglicherweise spielt auch die verwendete Foliendicke eine Rolle.

MfG


----------



## Lupo (11 Juli 2011)

Ich hatte irgendwann einmal einen Folienwickler neu programmiert. Dieser hatte einen FU am Drehantrieb und am Hubantrieb und eine Bremse an der Folienrolle, die über Analogwert gesteuert werden konnte in der Intensität.

Problematisch war an dem Ding eigentlich nur, den ersten Folien-Anfang an den Stapel zu bekommen - das war oft problematisch.

Das Anfahren wurde nur deshalb langsam gemacht, damit der erste Folienabschnitt nicht sofort wieder abgerissen ist. So schnell, dass die Zentrifugalkraft den Stapel wieder auseinanderreissen hätte können konnte sich die Drehscheibe nicht drehen


----------



## Paule (11 Juli 2011)

Lupo schrieb:


> ... und eine Bremse an der Folienrolle, die über Analogwert gesteuert werden konnte in der Intensität.


Hallo Lupo,
durch was wurde der Analogwert vorgegeben?
Einfach einen Wert über das Panel oder über einen Sensor?
Muss die Bremskraft denn nicht kontinuierlich verändert werden je nach Position der Palette?
Sprich der Zug auf die Folie ist doch anderst wenn die Palette gerade mit der Kante zum Folienabwickler steht als an der Längsseite oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Lupo (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Paule,
der Sollwert "Drehen" und der Sollwert "Rauf-Runter" waren einfach nur Eingaben auf einem TP. Es wurde nicht der Drehwinkel der Drehscheibe abgefragt - eine derartige Steuerung wäre auch etwas überkandidelt gewesen. Das hat dann die Folie kompensiert.
Wegen der Bremsung der Folienrolle bin ich mir nicht mehr 100%ig sicher, meine aber, dass das auch nur einfach ein Sollwert per Eingabe war.
Des weiteren gab es noch die Eingabe für "Wiederholungen" - also wie oft "Rauf-Runter" wiederholt werden sollte für mehrlagige Verpackung.


----------



## Commander_Titte (11 Juli 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wird bei unseren Wicklern die Folie beim abspulen vorgereckt. Dies geschieht durch zwei gummierten Umlenkrollen und eine davon ist leicht gebremst. Die Vorreckung  kann man über eine "Shimano Gangschaltung" (7 Gänge) einstellen. Die Vorreckung (bei uns meine ich 250%, 4er Gang  ) ist fest eingestellt, dieser Wert ist dann abhängig von der Folienqualität. Dann gibt es noch die Anlegespannung der Folie an der Palette. Diese wird über Drehtellergeschwindigkeit und Folienabrollung geregelt. Mit der Startgeschwindigkeit muss man vorsichtig sein, da sonst die Palette abgeräumt wird. 
Wir können noch einstellen wieviele Umwicklungen unten, mitte und oben gemacht werden sollen. Die Verfahrgeschwindigkeit vom Folienarm (rauf, runter) kann auch noch eingestellt werden (für die Überlappung der Folie an der Palette). 
Unsere Wickler sind dazu gekauft, deshalb weis ich nicht wie es patentrechtlich aussieht.  Cyklop 300 GL

MFG Christoph


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Juli 2011)

Schau mal in die C-Norm für Verpackungsmaschinen (DIN EN 415-1 + DIN EN 415-6) Für den Drehteller gibt es da z.B. eine maximal zulässige Drehgeschwindigkeit, wenn die Anlage nicht im Schutzgitter steht.

Bei der Reckung gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Achtung teilweise gibt es da Patentrechte! Die Reckung wird durch die unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten von 2 Walzen im Umlenksystem erreicht. Da gibt es Systeme mit Bremse, FU oder auch Riemen.
Die Anlegespannung der Folie an der Palette muss auch geregelt werden. Sprich: ein Analogsensor regelt die Ausspulgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Paule (11 Juli 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Die Anlegespannung der Folie an der Palette muss auch geregelt werden. Sprich: ein Analogsensor regelt die Ausspulgeschwindigkeit.


Und was ist das dann für ein Sensor, b.z.w was misst er?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Juli 2011)

Gute Systeme haben einen Sensor, der die Zugspannung, also die Kraft direkt z.B. über eine bewegliche Umlenkwalze misst. Da gibt es fertige Sensoren für 0-10V oder 4-20mA.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Juli 2011)

z.B.: http://www.honigmann.com/k7/Zugkraftsensoren.html


----------



## the_elk (13 Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mal einen einfachen Stretcher modernisiert. Die Folienstretchung wurde über eine einfache DC-Bremse, die direkt die Welle bremste auf der die Folienrolle befestigt war, realisiert. Die Bremse war über ein Pot einstallbar. Eine Regelung gab es nicht.


Gruß

the_elk


----------



## SoftMachine (13 Juli 2011)

hi Paule,

 habe an einem Stretcher vor einiger Zeit mal einige Nebenprogramme eingebracht...
Die Palette ist beim Stretchen auf der Förderstrecke stehengeblieben, der Stretcher hat sich gedreht...
Als Antriebe waren einige MM440 verbaut, der Hersteller hat sich in der S7  ziemlich verkompliziert ...
Kann ja mal in dem Programm nachschauen, was für dich zu gebrauchen ist 
Bin aber momentan urlaubsmässig unterwegs, wie eilig wird´s bei dir ?

Gruss


----------



## Paule (13 Juli 2011)

@the_elk, Danke aber mit einem Poti brauch ich da erst gar nicht erscheinen. 


SoftMachine schrieb:


> Die Palette ist beim Stretchen auf der Förderstrecke stehengeblieben, der Stretcher hat sich gedreht...
> Als Antriebe waren einige MM440 verbaut, der Hersteller hat sich in der S7 ziemlich verkompliziert ...
> Kann ja mal in dem Programm nachschauen, was für dich zu gebrauchen ist


Danke SoftMachine, aber lass mal gut sein, das bringt mir nichts.
Wie schon geschrieben bei mir wird die Palette gedreht.

Was mich hier wundert, dass so viele Stretcher einsetzen, die mit mehr oder weniger festen (manuellen) Einstellungen laufen.


----------



## Mr.Spok (14 Juli 2011)

Bei unseren Stretchern ist auch noch ein Sensor (Initiator) am Drehteller verbaut, sodass der Drehteller immer wieder in Startposition stehenbleibt.
Gleich zeitig werden damit die Drehungen des Tellers gezählt. Sind die Sollwicklungen erreicht wird die Folienrolle angehalten, die Folie reist ab und der Drehteller wird langsamer und ält wieder genau in Position an.

Den Staplerfahrer freuts.

mfG Jan


----------



## Commander_Titte (14 Juli 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Was mich hier wundert, dass so viele Stretcher einsetzen, die mit mehr oder weniger festen (manuellen) Einstellungen laufen.



Wenn die Paletten in der Produktion meistens ungefähr gleich bestückt sind, brauch man halt nichts umstellen.

Bei einigen älteren Wickler von uns, die ohne Visu ausgestattet sind, werden auch noch mit Potis eingestellt. Wenn dann ein Mitarbeiter eine Palette drauf hat, verstellt er höchsten mal die Drehtellergeschwindigkeit. Aber das nur minimal. 

Und normalerweise wird auch immer der gleiche Folientyp eingesetzt, und dort muss dann auch die Vorreckung nicht verändert werden.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 Juli 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Was mich hier wundert, dass so viele Stretcher einsetzen, die mit mehr oder weniger festen (manuellen) Einstellungen laufen.



Das kommt halt wirklich darauf an, wie sehr das Packgut variiert. Bei geringen Abweichungen muss man das nur 1x richtig einstellen und normalerweise nicht mehr da ran.


----------



## bike (14 Juli 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Was mich hier wundert, dass so viele Stretcher einsetzen, die mit mehr oder weniger festen (manuellen) Einstellungen laufen.



Das ist einfach zu erklären:
Das Medium zum Verpacken ist meist sehr flexibel.
Die Paletten sind meist ähnlich.

Wenn du jetzt versuchst da eine Regelung zu programmieren wird dir das Material einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. 
Durch die Beschaffenheit der Folie kannst du fast keine Parameter aufnehmen, die später verrechnet werden können.
Du kannst versuchen aus den physikalischen Größen:

Abmessung der  Palette
Drehgeschwindigkeit der Palette
Dehnung der Folie 

eine sinnvolle Formel für deine Regelstrecke aufzustellen.


bike


----------

